# The Mystery of Frank Holt



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2014)

Its 1908.

Eric Muenter is a professor at Harvard University. His wife - Leona - dies giving birth to their child which Prof. Muenter soon after takes with him on a trip to Chicago.

While in Chicago, it is determined that he poisoned his wife in Cambridge, Massachusetts. He flees the United States and goes to Mexico.

July 1915 finds a Professor Frank Holt and his wife - Leona - teaching at Cornell University.

On July 2, 1915, Prof. Muenter - a.k.a. Frank Holt - hid a package containing three sticks of dynamite with a timing mechanism set for nearly midnight under a telephone switchboard in the Senate reception room in the United States Capitol, Washington, D.C. His original target had been the Senate chamber, which he found locked. The bomb exploded at approximately 11:40 PM resulting in no casualties.

The day after the bombing, Muenter shot J. P. Morgan twice in the groin at Morgan's house in Glen Cove, New York. Muenter was thwarted and captured in this attack. He was charged with both assaults and soon after committed suicide while in prison.

So ended one of the strange incidents of espionage in the United States during WWI.

Eric Muenter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

2013 July 03 ? D.C. Crime Stories


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2014)

Very interesting!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 26, 2014)

Now how could his wife die in 1908, and then be with him in 1915?
To me this is stranger than all the other stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2014)

According to a book called "Dark Intrusions", its two different women.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 26, 2014)

Whew.

Similar to the mystery of Harold Holt eh?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 26, 2014)

That JR Morgan was a tough old bird. He went back work later that day!


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 11, 2014)

Pass the Harold Holt, please...


----------

